# Obx July 1-8



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

I will be in obx July 1-8 and have the chance to bring a 14ft John boat. I have used this John boat at rudee, lynhaveen, and first island cbbt. Now do I bring it to obx and fish Oregon inlet? I've never fished in the inlet just off the beaches and piers.any recommendations will be great


----------

